# 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"



## DaG. (12. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte von verschiedenen Seen 3D Gewässerkarten erstellen. Dies möchte ich mit einem GPS fähigen Echolot machen, indem ich mit dem Boot den See abfahre und mir somit eine Karte über den Gewässergrund erstelle. Am besten wäre es wenn ich die aufgezeichneten Karten über eine SD Karte und einem spezielen Programm auf den PC überspielen kann. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung oder eine Idee wie ich so eine Gewässerkarte erstellen kann. 
Viell. kennt auch jemand ein Echolot das solche oder ähnliche Eigenschlaften hat womit man eine Gewässergrundkarte erstellen kann.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Antwort oder Tipp den ihr mir geben könnt.

Vielen Dank

DaG


----------



## crazyFish (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Google man nach Dr. Deapth, das ist ein Prigram, welches diese Karten aus den Infos des Echolots + GPS erstellen kann.
Welche Geräte unterstützt werden müsste sich da dann rausfinden lassen aus den Featurelisten.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (17. November 2008)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Hallo Forumskollegen, 

das Thema das DaG. hier eröffnet hat, habe ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit gefragt.
Ich finde es schade, dass so wenig dazu gesagt wird - besonders weil es schon ein paar Erfahrungen hier gab bzw. gibt.
Es haben schon einige gelöst, aber Tipps, welche Geräte man dazu verwenden kann, kommen fast gar nicht!

Liegt es daran, dass manche Angst haben dann vielleicht die Karten hergeben zu müssen oder danach gefragt werden und das wegen der vielen Arbeit, die drin steckt nicht wollen?
Sagt doch einfach nein - da ist keiner böse - aber wir wären echt um Tipps für die Geräte dankbar!

Das soll jetzt keine persönliche Beleidigung sein, aber es ist wirklich schade!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## DaG. (18. November 2008)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Hi leute,

hab mir mal das mit dem Dr. Deapth mal angeschaut.
So in etwa hab ich mir das ganze vorgestellt. Nur unterstützt dieses Programm nicht alle Echolote mit SD Karte.

es unterstützt nur:

-Lowrance LMS/LCX/GlobalMpa
- Lowrance Ifinder GPS-Handy (nicht GO²)
- Eagle FishElite/SeaCharter/IntelliMap)

Wleches Echolot für mich persönlich auf den ersten Blick gut erscheint ist das Lowrance LMS 522c iGPS das vom Komplettpreis (mobil)ca. bei 840€ liegt. Nur hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung ob das jetzt vom Preis Leistungs Verhältnis das Beste ist oder ob es da noch andere gibt die besser sind wie dieses.
Wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann oder mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte wär das echt super.

Gruß
DaG.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (18. November 2008)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Geh mal auf angel-schlageter.de!Macht hier im Forum auch Werbung.Ich kenne ihn persönlich und er hat bei den Paderborner Angler einen guten Ruf.Er erstellt auch Karten von Gewässergrund.


----------



## DaG. (18. November 2008)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Die Seite kenn ich. Ich hab mir das schon mal durchgelesen. hört sich alles nicht schlecht an aber das ist nicht das nach dem ich suche.
Ich denke das ist auch eine Frage des Preises wenn ich vier Seekarten erstellen möchte.Wobei man nicht auf jedem See ein Elektrobootsmotor benutzen darf und schließlich möchte ich mir ja auch ein Echolot zulegen.

(würd mich mal interessieren mit was für einem echolot und welcher Software der diese Karten erstellt. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich eine Hi-Tech Ausrüstung ist)

aber trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## DaG. (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

So hab mir jetzt ein Lowrance Lms 522 C mit externer GPS Antenne zugelegt. Dr. Depht hab ich auch schon installiert, jetzt muss nur noch der See auftauen und dann gehts los.


----------



## crazyFish (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Dann wünsche ich dir dabei schon einmal viel Spass und Erfolg, ich hoffe nach einigen Kilometern wirst du hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen.

Ich fänds klasse da mich das Thema brennend interessiert .


----------



## DaG. (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Ich habe jetzt noch ein Programm zum erstellen von Gewässerkarten gefunden.3Dfieldpro heißt das Teil.
Scheint mir auf den ersten Blick noch profesioneller zu sein wie Dr. Depht und ich kann die mit meinem Lowrance Echolot aufgezeichneten Dateien auch hier verwenden.Nur richtig ausgetestet hab ich das Programm noch nicht. 
Ihr könnt es euch ja mal runter laden und eure Meinung dazu schildern.


http://field.hypermart.net/


----------



## Case (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Das interessiert mich auch. Bleib dran.

Vielleicht kannst mal so eine Gewässerkarte einstrellen.? Oder wenigstens mal einen Ausschnitt vom Gewässer. Damit man sieht, wie das rauskommt.

Case


----------



## crazyFish (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*



Case schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch. Bleib dran.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst mal so eine Gewässerkarte einstrellen.? Oder wenigstens mal einen Ausschnitt vom Gewässer. Damit man sieht, wie das rauskommt.
> 
> Case



Ich habe ma in einem anderen Thread danach gefragt und einen kleinen Ausschnitt bekommen. Mit dem GPS Daten kannst du per GE nen Vergleich mit dem Satellitenbild machen.

Was aber nicht heisst, dass ich nich noch mehr hören und sehen will 

Zu der Altnernative, ich habe es nur überflogen und sieht ganz interessant aus. Nur über die Auflösung habe ich auf den Schnelle nichs gefunden, weil die Beispiele wirken doch recht gross. Bei Gelegenheit, werde ich es mir wohl mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Blizard (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

das würde mich auch interessieren wie weit du gekommen bist.


----------



## DaG. (14. März 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Servus Leute,

bin gerade dabei mir Daten von einem See zu Sammeln.
Mit dem auswerten bin ich nich nicht so geübt, da muss ich mich noch ein bisschen mit befassen.

Gruß


----------



## DaG. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/5581/cimg4440z.jpg
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/4624/cimg4442.jpg
erstes Bild direkt nach dem einlesen der Daten
zweites von Googel

Hatte mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erhofft von den Aufzeichnungen, 
da es doch etwas ungenau ist. Ich weis jetz aber nicht ob das an der 
Aufzeichnung von meinem Lowrance Echolot liegt oder an dem Programm.
Sollte ich noch ein ähnliches Programm finden und ich meine gespeicherten
Daten dort einlesen können, werde ich dies auch ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## Hotspot (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot???"*

Hallo zusammen

Auch Ich experementiere zur Zeit mit dem Programm Dr.Depth
Echolot ist ein Lowrance 522 iGPS
Gewässer ist ein Baggersee.
Mein Problem ist eigentlich nur meine englich Kenntnise ,da die meisten Infos für Dr.Depth in englich sind.
Vielleicht kann man auf diesem Wege Erfahrungen austauschen.


 

Leider darf ich keinen E-Motor benutzen ,da muss man halt kilometerlang rudern.#:#a


----------



## Ranana_Mync (24. Juni 2009)

*3D Gewässerkarte erstellen "aber mit welchem Echolot "*

Ja, gebe ich zu. Ich habs auch zu spät gesehen beim Erstellen.Hoffe ein Mod kann es in etwas sinnvolleres ändern, wie z.B.:"Welcher Hersteller steht in eurer Mißgunst ?" oder "Welchen Notebookhersteller empfehlt ihr nicht ?"


----------

